# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  ..)(خلصنا من هشومي الرياض الحين شوفوا من طلع بعده ((خليفه هشومي )) )(..

## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

بعد اختفاء هشومي الرياض لظروف غامضة تربع الساحة حمودي دبي بلا 
منازع في المياعة وقلة المرجلة .. 
رضي الله عن الصحاآبة كانت أرجلهم تلآمس القاع عندما يركبون الخيل
وظهر الخيل مقوس الى الاسفل من قوتهم وصلابتهم .. 
اما جيل هاليومين امثال هشومي وحمودي ( الله لا يبلانا )

رجال المقاومة في العراق وفلسطين يتنافسون في قتل اكبر عدد من جنود 
الاحتلال .. وهشومي وحمودي يتنافسون في نزع اكبر عدد من شعرات الجسم 
بواسطة حلاوى الشعر 
اخواننا في سجون غوانتانامو يتحملون شتى صنوف العذاب والاضطهاد في سبيل اعلاء 
كلمة الله والجهاد .. وهشومي وحمودي يتحملون الم وعذاب عمليات التجميل 
واجهزة نزع الشعر في سبيل تجميل اشكالهم وتنعيم جسده

كيف ما ينزل غضب الله علينا وهالاشكال موجوده بينا ؟؟

اتركم مع الصور ..

الاســــــــــــــــــــــم : حمــــــــــــــــــــداان
اللـــــــــــــــــــــــقب : حمـــــــدان برتـــــش 
العمــــــــــــــــــــــــر: 17 
الجنســــــــــــــــــيه : امــــاراتـــي..(دبـــي ) 
الجنـــــــــــــــــــــس : غيــــر معـــروف !!













لاحول ولاقوة الابالله

الله ياخذ عمره يااارب ويخسف به سابع ارض [/quote]

منتقوووول

تحياتي

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

الحمد لله والشكر ( اهل العقول في راحة )


يسلموووو يالغلا

طرح رائع ومهم

----------


## ملكه الحرمان

*                 لااااااااااااااااااتعليــــق*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## همسة ألم

لاحول ولا قوه إلا بالله العلي العظيم 
يسلمووووو خيه على الصور

----------


## سماءك حلمي

من جد مسخرة 

ربي يخسف به دنياه 
شكله يقزز ويقرف الواحد

----------


## علوكه

الحمد لله والشكر لك 
العقل نعمه

----------


## عوامية وأفتخر

الجنون فنون وقلة العقل مصيبه
تسلمي.

----------


## اعشق ابي

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## صمته جرحني

الله ياخذه  مغرف يععععععععععععععع

تحياتي

----------


## عنيده

*لا حول و لا قوه الا بالله العلي العظيم ..* 



*الله لا يبلينا ..* 


*مع تحياتي*

----------


## looovely

_ ويييييييييييييييع لوع شبدي الله يلوع شبده_
_          من زينه البقوره ,,الله يعينه على مابلاه_ 
_            طالعين لينا فيها موضه البقران,,البنت تصير بوي_
_                   والولد العكس,,هبال من جده_
_         يسلموووووووووو ع الصورررر الي صاحبهم غبي_ 
_                    تحياتي لكِ,,looovely_

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

كل كلمات اللغة العربية
لا تعبر عن حالة القرف هذه

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

مشكورين على المرور

نورتو صفحتي بطلتكم

----------


## محمد الشمري

شكله بنيه صدق ....

الله يهديه بس..... شكرا

----------


## ورده محمديه

الحمد للهـ والشكر
اللهـ يتم علينا نعمة العقل ولا يبلانا
مشكورهـ خيتوهـ وبنتظار القادم

----------


## هدوء الغرام

ويع ويش هالاشكال مخسوفين أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
الله خاسف بهم 
ماينعرف بنت لو ولد 
لاكن مهما يكن فصنع الخالق أجمل 
مشكورة على الصور

----------


## سجينة الآهات

لا حول ولا قوة  إلا بالله 

يعطيك العافية عالنقل 

تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## الزنبقه

يا زينها من تربيه 
الله يخلف على اهله

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

شكرا على المرور

----------


## أُخرىْ

أيــهـ الهبال كلهـ تربع على رأسهـ
المشكله مو بس هالصور..أنا وصلتني مره عالايميل
ومصدق حاله بالتصوير..لابس بيجامه بناتيه ورديه..
وصور ثانيهـ تلوع الكبد..
الله يهديهـ..
..........
شكراً عالموضوع

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

شكرا اختي على المرور

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

والله مافيه اي انوثه
يسلمووو

----------


## khozam

لاحول ولاقوة  الا بالله 

ويش هالمرض هالبشر اكيد استخفوا

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

شكرا على المرور

----------


## النظره البريئه

استغفر الله
لاحول ولاقوة الابالله العليي العظيم

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*أستغفر الله ويش مسوي هذا في روحه*
* ولا على المجنون حرج*

----------


## نور الهدى

يؤيؤ

استخف وقعد هالصبي

----------


## hope

من جد قـــرف 
  وش هالشكل يااربي 
استغفر الله 

الله ياخذه ويفك الناس من شكله 

تسلمي عالصوره ونهـ 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

أستغفر الله لاحول  ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم .

.
.

----------


## هدوء الغرام

الله يخلف عليه
لاعب على حاله 
الله يتمم علينا نعم العقل
مشكورين

----------


## مريم المقدسة

قلة عقل ودين

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

شكرا على المرور

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

ترى مره قبيح لا يفكر انها جميل
يسلمووووووو على الطرح

----------


## ملكةالموضة

استغفر الله 

                                    بجد مسخرة 

                                 اشكال تلوع الجبده  

                                الحمدالله  والشكر

                             يسلموو على الصور



















                                    تحيااتي لكم 

                                   ملوكة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

استغفر الله ربي ... :huh: 

يعطيك العافية خيتي 
موفق
دمتي بعين الإله ..

----------

